# Buying Chinese Made Tools Can Be Dangerous



## Charles Spencer (Nov 25, 2015)

This was on the Boston news tonight:

"NATICK (CBS) — One pedestrian was killed and several were injured after they were struck by a car driven by an elderly woman in a Natick shopping center parking lot.

The accident took place around 1:30 p.m. Tuesday. Police said the car was driven by a woman in her 80s, and that she was also injured when she drove into three pedestrians who were on the sidewalk in front of the *Harbor Freight Tools* building."

Link here:

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2015/11/24/pedestrian-killed-at-natick-shopping-center/


----------



## TommyD (Nov 25, 2015)

Maybe her hubby lost his job to outsourcing

We have one near me with some funky parking, no foolin. I think about this every time I walk in front of the store.


----------



## higgite (Nov 25, 2015)

Charles Spencer said:


> "NATICK (CBS) — One pedestrian was killed and several were injured ..........
> 
> ......... when she drove into three pedestrians ............"



3 minus 1 equals "several". Is it new math or new English?

Tom


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 25, 2015)

higgite said:


> 3 minus 1 equals "several". Is it new math or new English?
> 
> Tom



Nope.  Metric system.


----------



## kvt (Nov 25, 2015)

Could be that new math that they are trying to teach.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Nov 25, 2015)

Sad follow up:

The man that died was a 73-year-old Vietnam veteran and grandfather of five.  His friend who was tool shopping with him was of similar age and is now in critical condition.


----------



## TommyD (Nov 25, 2015)

Maybe not pc, not that I have ever been accused of being so but there needs to be an age where driving priviliges need to be examined. My mom in law was convinced to give up her freedom, read drivers lisence, at age 82 after a few instances of misjudging her car vs other cars, resulting in damage only to the cars. It's hard, I know if I ever get old enough to be dangerous as a driver I'll be sad to give up my driving PRIVILAGE.  

Getting old sucks.


----------



## higgite (Nov 25, 2015)

TommyD said:


> Getting old sucks.



But it beats the alternative.

Tom


----------



## coolidge (Nov 25, 2015)

A sad story all around.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Nov 26, 2015)

higgite said:


> But it beats the alternative.
> 
> Tom



As I used to tell the younger guys at work when advising them to fund their retirement accounts:

"Look, either you die or you get old and die.  Nobody has found a third way that I know of."


----------

